# Just some pics of the girls



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

I missed her and posted two of Charlotte on accident!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

What docile looking chicks you have!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That or she's the most patient photographer ever.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

They are beyond cute! What breeds?


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

They're handled in short intervals multiple times on a daily basis to get them used to human interaction. I don't hold any one more than five minutes to keep from stressing them. 

The first two are "production reds", Hazel and Scarlet. The four brown ones are listed as Ameracauna although I don't believe this to be true. Only one has the cheek and chin puffs. They are Opal, Nugget, Maple and Charlotte. The last four were listed as Brahmas but have no leg feathers, they're Easter Eggers. They are Peanut, Rose, Dorothy and Blanche.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Aapholz, I think you are trying to be an "Enabler." (Trying to tempt me to get some chicks.)


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Where are the chicks from?


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

dawg - I've got the bug. I've already looked into other breeds and hatcheries etc. Hubby doesn't know how truly addicted I already am! 

Nm - I went to a feed store to price out the basics I would need to get chicks, and lo and behold these gorgeous chicks jumped into a box and loaded themselves into my truck. There was no way I could've left without bringing them home.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Now that's a good excuse!


----------



## kgb6days (Apr 1, 2016)

What pretty chicks you have! More pictures as they grow are expected of course


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

aapholz said:


> The four brown ones are listed as Ameracauna although I don't believe this to be true. Only one has the cheek and chin puffs. They are Opal, Nugget, Maple and Charlotte. The last four were listed as Brahmas but have no leg feathers, they're Easter Eggers. They are Peanut, Rose, Dorothy and Blanche.


The "Ameraucana" would likely be Easter Eggers. Hatcheries are bad for mislabeling the, and it's truly an insult to the true breed. I like EE though, colourful birds, colourful eggs, easy to produce with quite literally anything so you can make them as funky looking as you want. Can't beat that!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Most are offered as an Araucana/Ameraucana Strain the feed stores label them incorrectly.
WeeLittleChicken is/was trying some Easter Eggers via Cream Legbar x Dorkings.


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

I'll take new pics tomorrow they've grown so much


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

They are absolutely stinking CUTE! You should have named that 2nd one Zsa Zsa with all that eyeliner. LOL


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

I'll take individual pics tonight but so far I'm loving the way the girls are turning out. I have some concerns about one (potentially two) being cockerels but only being 4 weeks old, I'm not sure how easy it will be to tell.

I've been away for work for the past week, so this is the pic I got from hubby. I'm going home tonight so I'm super excited to see how they've grown and changed!


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

Hazel








Scarlet








Charlotte








Nugget


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

Rose








Opal








Maple








Dorothy








Peanut








Benedict (formerly Blanche, pretty sure he's a cockerel)


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

A pullets comb won't turn pink prior to feathering out, correct? I'm so afraid he's a cockerel - hubby is against the idea of a roo. Any info on the pros and cons of keeping a roo would be appreciated as I'm so in love with my little flock I would hate to part with any of them.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Beautiful!! Benedict,with that red comb is probably a boy..
I have 2 roosters. Both of mine are friendly and don't crow alot. I keep them because they are friendly, good with the hens ,and I don't buy chicks anymore I just hstch out the eggs lol


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Roosters do a good job protecting the flock from danger


----------

